# Lee 82mm filter adapter ring and Vu 10 stop ND



## kirkcha (Mar 6, 2015)

I think I am about to pick up a 24-70 2.8 II and looking at Lee filter rings. I see the regular and the wide angle rings and the price is the same for both, is there any reason to not buy the WA ring for this lens over the regular ring? For the 77mm the regular is less than half the price but apparently not for the 82mm.

Also, has anyone tried the VU 10 stop ND, I have searched and haven't found much info on it.


----------



## eli452 (Mar 6, 2015)

The WA ring will be more suitable for the 24mm end, plus its made of metal while the regular ring is (to the best of my knowledge, I use the WA versions) plastic.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 6, 2015)

eli452 said:


> The WA ring will be more suitable for the 24mm end, plus its made of metal while the regular ring is (to the best of my knowledge, I use the WA versions) plastic.



+1, get the WA rings. 

No experience with the VU 10-stop but I have four others – the Lee Big Stopper, 77mm and 82mm round from B+W, and Fotodiox 145mm round for the Wonderpana.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Mar 6, 2015)

All Lee adaptor rings are made of aluminium. The W/A is the best option ring for this zoom.


----------



## kirkcha (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks for the replies, just thought I would check since it seemed odd they are the same price, unlike the others sizes.

Going to grab a little stopper and might try the VU 10 since it is on sale.


----------



## NancyP (Mar 10, 2015)

Both the WA and regular Lee adapter rings are metal, but the WA has the threads recessed so the 105mm diameter ridge sits closer to the sensor. I have both WA and regular - I see no point in paying extra for a size I am using only on 35 to 50mm lenses.

CAUTION: Don't get clever and try to use your vari-ND behind your WA adapter ring. The rotating part of the vari-ND filter will be hidden in the recess and you won't be able to get hold of it to unscrew it from the adapter. People have had this problem with polarizers, and vari-ND filters are similar in ring construction.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 10, 2015)

NancyP said:


> CAUTION: Don't get clever and try to use your vari-ND behind your WA adapter ring. The rotating part of the vari-ND filter will be hidden in the recess and you won't be able to get hold of it to unscrew it from the adapter. People have had this problem with polarizers, and vari-ND filters are similar in ring construction.


I tried to be clever by screwing my 72-77mm and 77-82mm step-up rings together a while back. Not smart. I needed them the other day, so I ended up tossing them in the freezer to shrink them and was just barely able to get them apart as they warmed, but that was quite a needless chore.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 10, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> NancyP said:
> 
> 
> > CAUTION: Don't get clever and try to use your vari-ND behind your WA adapter ring. The rotating part of the vari-ND filter will be hidden in the recess and you won't be able to get hold of it to unscrew it from the adapter. People have had this problem with polarizers, and vari-ND filters are similar in ring construction.
> ...



Filter wrenches. 'Nuf said.


----------



## lintoni (Mar 10, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > NancyP said:
> ...


I'm a cheapskate - there's always a couple of appropriately sized elastic bands in all my camera bags.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 11, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > NancyP said:
> ...


I tried, with two of them, but they were slightly cross-threaded (not sure how), so they didn't work. I tried rubber bands and pipe wrenches, too, but gave the freezer a try. I tried to warm the other ring with my hands and it expanded just enough to pull apart and twist. That's 30 minutes I won't get back...


----------

